
AT&T Seeks Supreme Court Review on Net Neutrality Rule - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-28/broadband-providers-to-seek-high-court-review-on-net-neutrality
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _AT &T, CenturyLink, industry associations ask US Supreme
Court to overturn Obama-era net neutrality rules barring ISPs from slowing or
blocking rivals' content_

